# Disappearing older topics



## deathfisaro (Mar 23, 2007)

I just noticed on NDS Release section I can only view 39 pages of topics. I clicked the last one and clicked next oldest topic, and they're still there. 
Any idea on how to access very old topics besides moving back from the last visible topic?
Right now I can see up to #0051, if I hit next oldest I can see DS ROM Flood Day 3.
Since #0051 is posted on Jun.22.2005 and today's Mar.22.2007, I can see only recent 20 months of data at a given time or is it actually a bug?
If I goto GBA forum's last post and click next oldest, it says there's none. So I think it's a bug in NDS Releases section.


----------



## Samutz (Mar 23, 2007)

http://archive.gbatemp.net/


----------



## deathfisaro (Mar 24, 2007)

Where in the archive am I supposed to go?
I couldn't find any NDS Releases.
And since the old NDS Release topics are still here I don't think they're archived
Maybe I should have named the title "Inaccesible nonarchived topics in NDS Releases section".


----------



## Costello (Mar 24, 2007)

NDS release topics aren't archived, but... in the early days of DS rom releases I don't think we actually posted them in the news, so it might explain why you can't find them.

Edit: you can find a complete release list here http://gbatemp.net/newgon/


----------



## deathfisaro (Mar 27, 2007)

They're still disappearing as we speak. 10 more topics became inaccessible last 5 days. I think the problem is the number of pages is fixed to 39, when we have 45+ pages of topics.
Just go to the last topic on page 39 and click


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 28, 2007)

Not especially wanting to start a new topic for this so here goes:
do you think it would be possible to only move certain forums to the archive> I understand stuff like GBA hardware, off topic and maybe some of the emulation forums but things like rom hacking and the aforementioned releases topics have some fairly valuable threads in that have not been posted in for a while and are running the risk of being moved to the archive (something a lot of people are loath to search), then again I am probably being lazy and not checking.

@deathfisaro type a number in at the end of the thread link, this one shows darkfaders MPH demo release:

```
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showforum=103&prune_day=100&sort_by=Z-A&sort_key=start_date&topicfilter=all&st=1000
```


----------



## deathfisaro (Mar 28, 2007)

Ah cool, thanks!
I was mainly after what people had to say about the releases more than the list of games itself. Now I'll combine g-Online and number entering method to nail in on what I want =D


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 28, 2007)

QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Mar 27 2007 said:


> but things like rom hacking and the aforementioned releases topics have some fairly valuable threads in that have not been posted in for a while and are running the risk of being moved to the archive (something a lot of people are loath to search)


I see nothing wrong with moving "Rom hacking and translations" to the archives. The archive exists to remove old threads from standard forum searches to ease the server load. If searching the main forum doesn't turn up an answer, then expand your search by going to the archive. The archive exists for a reason, it's not the mods fault if people are too lazy to use it properly.

Technically the release topics aren't being moved, there's no section of the archive to view them. Costello being unaware that the topics were disappearing implies that their disappearance is an unintentional bug. 

Costello: they're right, topics are disappearing from the magazine news list. The oldest availiable thread is now 0066 and the number of pages is still listed as 39. I know some older games didn't have threads, but the point is that some that did have now wandered off.


----------



## deathfisaro (Mar 28, 2007)

Great! Psyfira totally knows what I'm talking about despite by terrible (but that's the best I could do) description of the bug.


----------



## Costello (Mar 28, 2007)

topics don't actually disappear, but they aren't listed anymore.. I don't know the reason to be honest...

but you can change the number of topics per forum page, so change it to a higher number and it sort of fixes the problem (mine was set to 30 instead of 25 and I could see more topics than you, so I tried a higher number and it let me view all the topics)


----------

